# red max trimmer 2 cycle carb trouble



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

I rebuilt carb it is a wya walbro carb. the problem is that it has no power and their is no adjustment on the carburetor. could anyone help?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked for a plugged spark arrestor screen or plugged exhaust ports?

Do you have good compression?


----------

